# Guppies/Betta sale!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a few high end Guppies for sale...Blue Delta's (prize winning breeder) and Black Moscow's, and Purple Moscows available. I am shutting down my tanks because I will be away for a month, so selling them off! All have babies which I will throw in for free. 

Also available is Platinum White/blue tinge CT male $30
Super Red HM male $35
Copper HM male $35

I can meet up in Markham next week at Kennedy Commons.







SOLD







SOLD
Guppies were purchased from US breeder, very nice quality!







The CT has developed quite a bit of blue now and looks more like a marble, cool. He's still available.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful CT Betta! i would get it if i had space for it


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you still have the white CT? I'm interested. Just depends if the schedule works out with meeting up.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How much are the guppies?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

trios are $35 I have 1 trio of Black Moscows, 2 x Purple Moscows, and 2 x Blue Delta's. Also some babies.
BLACK MOSCOWS SOLD.

I do still have the CT but as I mentioned he is showing a good bit of blue and looks marbled now.


----------

